# dying parakee



## aje88 (Oct 28, 2009)

im veruy sad because i was cleaning out my parakeets cage on monday so i finished cleaning it then the next morning i saw that there was a huge red ball or an eye infection on here face. so i went to school worried then i came back and she didnt look so good it looked like it got worse. i know this is not the right forum for this but i need help. is it a parasite or a bug bite or did the other bird bite her. my mom said we have to wait and see if it goes down a bit then well take her to the vet. please reply i think she is dieng. she used to always be alone because shes very shy. but now when i go by the cage she comes up to me as if she thinks i can help her when i saw that i burst in to tears because i couldnt help her. anyone please reply.


----------



## ismart (Oct 28, 2009)

What do you mean by her having a big red ball on her face? Is it like a blood blister? If i were you i would take it to the vet right away. Unless we have a vet on the forum there is probally no way anybody would know whats wrong with her. Sorry i could not help.  I hope she pulls through.


----------



## wangi (Dec 26, 2009)

Birds get sick and die very quickly. If you have a sick bird, chances are it will die unless you take it to the vet immediately.


----------

